# [WLAN]DHCP  überträgt keinen DNS

## payne_of_death

Hey,

ich weiss nicht was ich tun kann gegen den Umstand das mein DNS nicht vom DHCP übernommen wird.

Ich habe jetzt den nameserver manuell wie networkmanagerdispatcher hinterlegt....aber das ist unbefriedigend in einer wechselnden Umgebung.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi payne_of_death! :)

Beschreib mal die Situation etwas genauer. Meinst du einen DHCP-Server oder einen DHCP-Clienten? Willst du dich mit deinem Notebook z.B. via WLAN bei verschiedenen Orten einloggen. Aber mach mal kommt die DNS-Information nicht rüber. Oder willst du für dein WLAN Zuhause eine DHCP-Server aufsetzen und du weißt nicht wie du den Server einrichten kannst. Damit er dem Clienten dies Information übergibt?

Und poste vielleicht mal ein paar Konfigurations-Einstellungen oder sowas.. gib uns alles was du hast. :)

Grüße!

----------

## payne_of_death

Ich möchte mich mit meinem WLAN Router verbinden und daneben an X Orten dynamisch auch Zugang erhalten. Deshalb habe kann ich keine "fixe" Configs ablegen....

WPA bzw. WEP funktioniert nicht mit wpa_supplicant, was in mir Ärger ^10 hervorruft.

Das DNS Problem hab ich jetzt behoben indem ich in der /etc/conf.d/local.start dhcpcd eth1 geschrieben habe.

Das ganze werde ich aber noch "irgendwie" ifplugd beibringen müssen um das beim Wechseln der Verbindung zu realisieren....

wpa_supplicant habe ich gemäß -> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/WirelessWPA eingerichtet doch kann knetworkmanager sich nicht mit meinem Wlan Spot verbinden, geht nur "unverschlüssel"

----------

## xraver

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind, kennt jemand eine gute und bequeme Möglichkeit sich mit WLAN Netzen zu verbinden?

Vorzugsweise für KDE?

WPA2 ist Pflicht, WEP nur unter geordnet.

Bis jetzt nutze ich wpa_supplicant && dhcpcd - jedoch nervt es nach jedem Boot die Befehle als root einzugeben.

kde-base/kwifimanager ist nicht das gelbe vom ei.

Am liebsten währe mir folgender Ablauf.

-tool listet die erkannten Netze auf

-man klickt auf das gewünschte Netz - Verbinden (bei neuen WLANs wird vileicht noch das Kennwort abgefragt)

- das wars  :Wink: 

Also so easy wie unter Windows. wpa_gui geht da schon in eine gute Richtung.

So, nun zu payne_of_death,

Wo liegt genau dein Problem?

IMHO brauchst du dich doch nur mit wpa_supplicant Verbinden und dann den dhcp Clienten starten.

Solltest du falsche Werte per dhcp bekommen, würde ich den Router mal auf die Finger klopfen  :Wink: :

----------

## schachti

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Da wir gerade beim Thema sind, kennt jemand eine gute und bequeme Möglichkeit sich mit WLAN Netzen zu verbinden?
> 
> Vorzugsweise für KDE?
> 
> 

 

KNetworkManager.

----------

## xraver

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KNetworkManager.

 

Danke!

Von den Features hört sich das Teil ja sehr gut an. OpenVPN, Dialup, LAN, WLAN

Scheint mir Ideal für mein Laptop zu sein.

//edit

Das Programm funktioniert super.

Nur ein Problem, es mag nicht Automatisch bei der Anmeldung starten - obwohl die Option zum Automatischen start nach der Anmeldung aktiviert ist.  Auch der KDE-Session Manager startet das Programm nicht.

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem selben Problem?

Bleibt mir nur der Weg über ~/.kde/Autostart/

----------

## firefly

die gentoo net-scripte unterstützen auch wpa_supplicant.

Einfach folgendes in die /etc/conf.d/net einfügen:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# To configure wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

----------

## schachti

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur ein Problem, es mag nicht Automatisch bei der Anmeldung starten - obwohl die Option zum Automatischen start nach der Anmeldung aktiviert ist.  Auch der KDE-Session Manager startet das Programm nicht.
> 
> Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem selben Problem?
> ...

 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es auf meinem Notebook unter openSUSE 10.2 automatisch startet, es sollte also auch ohne Eintrag in ~/.kde/Autostart/ funktionieren...

----------

## xraver

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die gentoo net-scripte unterstützen auch wpa_supplicant.
> 
> 

 

Das ist mir bekannt, in Verbindung mit wpa_gui auch eine Lösung.

Für eine Feste Konfiguration brauchbar, aber im mobilen Einsatz....naja  :Wink: .

@schachti

Ich habe mehere Option angetestet. Einmal "Automtischer Start...." dekaktiviert in der Hoffnung das die KDE-Session das Programm startet, einmal genau andersrum. Jedoch will Knetworkmanager nicht von selbst. Habs in ~/.kde/Autostart/ eingefügt.

Vielleicht kann sich ja ein Benutzer melden der Knetworkmanager unter Gentoo benutzt.

Vieleicht kommt man so einen Bug auf die schliche.......

Im ganzen bin ich mit KNetworkManager zunächst zufrieden. Mal schauen wie es sich im Täglichen Leben so schlägt.

----------

## firefly

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   die gentoo net-scripte unterstützen auch wpa_supplicant.
> 
>  
> 
> Das ist mir bekannt, in Verbindung mit wpa_gui auch eine Lösung.
> ...

 

In welcher hinsicht?

Über wpa_gui kannst du ja auch neue "Netzwerke" hinzufügen. Und wenn du überall dhcp verwendest sollte das kein Problem sein.

Wenn die erstellen Netzwerke auch einen neustart von wpa_supplicant überstehen sollen, füge folgende option in die wpa_supplicant.conf ein:

 *Quote:*   

> update_config=1

 dadurch kann wpa_gui die erstellen Netzwerke in der konfiguration von wpa_supplicant speichern.

Soweit ich weis unterstüzt der Networkmanager noch keine statische IP-konfiguration für ein konfiguriertes profil.

----------

## alex00

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   die gentoo net-scripte unterstützen auch wpa_supplicant.
> 
>  
> 
> Das ist mir bekannt, in Verbindung mit wpa_gui auch eine Lösung.
> ...

 

Ich musste ihn auch in Autostart eintragen. Scheint also ein Bug zu sein. Sonst funktioniert er wirklich sehr gut.

----------

## xraver

Wer startet einen Bugreport  :Wink: ?

Das einzige was mich stört sind die 0,5 % Cpu Auslastung, dbus wird auch ein wenig getresst - sind dann so 1% CPU Auslastung für nichts. Gerade auch einen Laptop versuche ich sowas zu vermeiden. Aber man kann nach Verbindung das Dingens ja wieder abschalten und schon ist Ruhe.

----------

